

Use Git Hooks to Automate Necessary but Annoying Tasks - Croaky
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/use-git-hooks-to-automate-annoying-tasks

======
caleb_thompson
I've been using tpope's git hook ctags setup for a while, and it's fantastic.
[https://github.com/tpope/tpope/tree/master/.git_template/hoo...](https://github.com/tpope/tpope/tree/master/.git_template/hooks)

